

How do I access previously submitted YC application? - sujoyg

I applied for the YC w2013 class. There is no link on the news.combinator.com/apply page to previous applications. It only points to the summer 2013 class. Is there any way to retrieve older applications?
======
Skywing
dont think so. im pretty sure it says to save your own copy if you need it.

